# Pre Chopper Canadian colonies Carmine red 68 69?



## 031deathtec (Apr 6, 2008)

*Raleigh pre Chopper Canadian colonies carmine red 68 69?*

My childhood bike has got to be the most mysterious muscle bike. because the oldest Raleigh Chopper they have has the  integrated Mk I Sturmey Archer (S/A) round 1,2,3 knob. But my Raleigh badged Canadian Carmine Raleigh predates it with no Chopper decal, the 69 S/A Sportshift T handle 3 speed, & white ribbed cable's. I have read that Raleigh sold "Colonies Chopper's" too Australia, South Africa & Canada, one year before the U.S. or even England. People don't believe that they even existed.  I asked my Dad What ever happened to that bike? "It got stolen". Oh ya... (I would have been 8 or 9) I drove it down Shefford Rd. Ottawa & walked it 40 ft. into the tall grass by a long gone drive in theater. Some skid from the near by Mac's Milk must have seen me.http://i280.photobucket.com/albums/kk198/031deathtec/DSC00371.jpg


----------



## militarymonark (Apr 6, 2008)

well I've noticed that you can go on ebay from those countries and prob find what your looking for. In australia they are called drag bikes. hope this helps


----------



## 031deathtec (Apr 10, 2008)

Aussie's call'em "dragster" bike's.


----------

